# 5lb pollen patty



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't know about the SHB there. When going into CA the bee inspector
will be there to check for foreign insects, etc. If they're going here then might as well
wait until they get here to start feeding. Another though is if the super strain SHB took hold
then many commercial and hobbyist bee operation will be greatly affected. As if the mites are
not enough we need to deal with the SHB also. Besides, CA is a warmer than usual micro-climates
environment so you can feed all year long from winter to late Spring time when the flow is on again.
I feed them all winter long starting now. So keep that in minds before feeding them in MN.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

hmm... do you have any shb at all? I am strongly debating feeding dry sub instead... 

does anyone put dry sub in inside feeders or do I have to hang it in yard?

I usually ship bees down nov1 and feed them in Dec/Jan while getting ready for almonds


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Fortunately I don't have to deal with the shb here.
There isn't a good habitat for them to take hold. I only see 1 or 2 per season in
my hive. That is why I can feed my bees all season long.
Going to the almonds I'm sure there are many other stuffs other than the shb.
Do what Lauri did and feed them the dry subs instead. She does the open feeding because
your shb will get to them by providing them a hiding place inside. The bees don't brood up until
early Jan anyways.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

interesting... Yeah I think I might just feed dry open here... However when I get to CA if i open feed ill be feeding other peoples bees as well... maybe then I should swap to patties


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, definitely swap to patty once here. You can also start feeding them now if
the flow is over there. Then when you get here later on there won't be much
feeding to do. Still with an active feeding program all winter long you have to
continue this support. Because feeding all winter long will cause the queen to continue
laying.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Woodside said:


> I was wondering if shb would be an issue with a 5lb patty in the middle of my doubles. Bees are in northern MN, and travel to Calif. I see the random shb here and there when I am digging through hives. My question is since I am in the north will putting a 5lb glob of patty cause a problem with SHB? I was planning to put them in two weeks from now


Keith Jarret applies 15 pounds to each of his hives.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Keith Jarret applies 15 pounds to each of his hives.


I do ????? HMMMM That's good to know. Anything else I do that I need to be aware of Mark ?


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I do ????? HMMMM That's good to know. Anything else I do that I need to be aware of Mark ?


You and more people should have a blog like Ian.
I can't get enough of Ian's blog. Great info.
Sorry, random off-topic thought.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I do ????? HMMMM That's good to know. Anything else I do that I need to be aware of Mark ?


How far off was I? Are they 20 lbs? lol

I only go on what I have seen in your videos, Keith Jarrett, and they sure look like a large block of material. How much do they weigh?


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Woodside said:


> I was wondering if shb would be an issue with a 5lb patty in the middle of my doubles. Bees are in northern MN, and travel to Calif. I see the random shb here and there when I am digging through hives. My question is since I am in the north will putting a 5lb glob of patty cause a problem with SHB? I was planning to put them in two weeks from now


Do not come to Tehama Co. with a patty in the hives. If they find SHB larvae in the sub you will be treating the the yard with goldstar and the hives also. That is if you get in. If caught at the border crossing you will be turned back if coming to Tehama Co. End of story.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

5-6lbs Mark.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

at one time, multiple times through late fall and early winter.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I winter in tehema and cross with patties all the time. If you happen to have a shb infestation, load your bees up and move to a different county.


----------

